# Garden Helper



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

She always feel the need to wear her princess dresses when helping daddy in the garden lol


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh ️️️️️️️️ this is just too cute


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

So precious and what awesome memories! Our little ones love the garden, too!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

if i could only keep her from trampling my beans  lol


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine loves to pick everything , doesn't matter what color it is


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That picture with the hoe is worth a thousand words! That's a wallet picture! Lucky for catching a precious moment like that!


----------

